# Mississippi Walleyes



## 2nd flight (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey all, I took a trip down to Alma on the mississippi for some eyes.. It was tough fishing because of all the rain weve had up here... Got a few walleyes and a bunch of white bass so it wasnt a horrible day... I will be back for em again next weekend. The water should be slowed down enough to hold and fish what we want and how we want to fish.. Alot of crap in the water also... Heres a pic....


----------

